# Christchurch NZEVA Group Open Garage 4th Nov



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Come along and chat electric cars at Warwick Stevens garage. His 1991 Electric Ford Festiva is very impressive and almost ready for cert. David Newton's Electric Alto is still going strong and will be there as well. All welcome.217A Wainoni Rd, 3 doors toward the beach from Dragon Computers. 7:30-9:00


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone post photos from the event for those that cant make it?


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Can we do that in this forum?


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Click the paperclip on the reply form to attach small photos. Or paste a link to a photo sharing site like flickr.


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Some pictures of the Electric Alto (if this is how you do it) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

yeah that worked fine, good photos. might be worth a new thread and link from evalbum also?


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Great turnout. Thanks to Warwick we now have an email list of 14 and hope for more interest as time goes on. Next month we hope to see the EHonda, Brendon's Civic. Confirmed nearer the time.


----------

